# Hänsel & Gretel: Hexenjäger - Platz 1 der Kino-Charts am Startwochenende



## Matthias Dammes (4. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hänsel & Gretel: Hexenjäger - Platz 1 der Kino-Charts am Startwochenende* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hänsel & Gretel: Hexenjäger - Platz 1 der Kino-Charts am Startwochenende


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (4. März 2013)

Alles, was den Schweiger von Platz 1 verdrängt, ist gut. Sorry, aber wer "Manta, Manta" gesehen hat, KANN den Typen einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Wenn ich für den überbewertetsten Schauspieler aller Zeiten entscheiden müsste, Schweiger wäre es. Da sehe ich lieber Hulk Hogan oder The Rock in der Hauptrolle. 

Was Hänsel und Gretel angeht: Werde ihn mir auf jeden Fall anschauen... fragt sich nur ob es im Kino oder auf BR sein wird.


----------



## conaly (4. März 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel war schon cool. Schöne Action, nette Effekte bei relativ unbrauchbarer Story. Für nen netten Kinoabend ein super Film. Wer auf Trash steht, wird sicher Spaß dran haben


----------

